# Faint line or Negative?



## Rcorey

I took this today (somewhere between 9 and 12 dpo) is this considered a positive or not? So weird that the second line seems to fade out at the top?


----------



## mumof1+1

A part of me wants to say it looks like the start of bfp but another part says if that was my test I’d be doing another. That said I did about 30 in the end anyway lol
Try another and see if you get a clearer result. Good luck


----------



## MItoDC

Definitely seeing what you're seeing. I'd say it's the start of a BFP and hopefully the next test is more definitive! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## beclou94

I'd say start of your :bfp: for sure. I see it, and it's pink x


----------



## Aphy

I can see the line without opening the pic and I see it’s pink so possibly the start of an early bfp; looking forward to your next tests


----------



## smileyfaces

Id say bfp


----------

